# Share cropping



## Sinkholebee (Nov 8, 2015)

I was thinking about share cropping also. I have a friend who sells nucs,packages and honey. If I let him have 50 hives with two supers each and let him use them as his for nucs and packages with the buildup but me get the honey. Is this fair for me or him ? What is the best way ?


----------



## Tenbears (May 15, 2012)

You can make bees or honey, Not both! if he is making packages and nucs I doubt you will get much honey. There is a happy medium but one does not serve the other well.


----------



## Bees of SC (Apr 12, 2013)

Tenbears,,:thumbsup:


----------



## jim lyon (Feb 19, 2006)

Enter into any agreement like this with great trepidation. I suppose it could work with the right partner but whenever I have tried something like this it has failed miserably. If you want to do beekeeping right, just take care of your own bees so you have no one to blame but yourself when "stuff" happens.


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome!


----------

